Ask HN: How many SMB SaaS companies are out there? - going_to_800
======
going_to_800
Anyone has an idea? Angel.co has 10k listed, but I think many are not. What do
you think the real number is?

~~~
tixocloud
I'd say there's way more than that - was a meetup and met plenty of folks
operating SaaS companies whom I have never even heard of. Told me they were
profitable as well.

My best guess would be to say potentially few hundred thousand worldwide.

~~~
going_to_800
That much you think?

~~~
tixocloud
Yes, I think so. While some might not be classified as modern SaaS, I've seen
some companies migrate over their desktop applications to offer SaaS options.

Given that there are tons of people I've spoken with who've never heard of
AngelList, YC or TechCrunch and yet have profitable SaaS companies, I'd say
there's a chance there could be at least 100,000 if we're to take in Europe,
China, India etc.

